# Newb Needs Help with stocking list for 120G FOWLR 48" X 24" X 25



## Warpig (Mar 6, 2010)

Been trying to come up with some kind of stocking list and need some guidance. I've come to realize that many of the fish I really like I'm not gonna be able to have.  I have read Pasfur's stocking thread and re-read it and re-read it again... But don't know If I have enough knowledge to apply it correctly. Anyhow I have made up a list of fish that I find beautiful and wouldn't mind eventually having some of. Obviously I will have to make up my mind because I realize i will have to scratch MOST of them off the list. This is by no means a planned stocking list just a list of candidates of fish I am attracted to. Some I know will grow to be too large, some will be too expensive, and yet others will just not go together. I know all this and this is why I ask for guidance. The experience of all of you would be great in pointing me the right way.

My tank is planned to be a 120G 48" X 24" x 25" I cannot go any longer due to space limitations (Wish I could) I went and looked at a 120G 60" tank/stand combo yesterday off Craigslist for 400$ and wished I could have had the room but had to walk when i found out it was a 60". If I went longer I will not be able to service the rear of the tank due to 0 access. My tank will have the entire back wall top 4-6 inches as an overflow with two overflow lines to the 20Long sump/refugium and two returns. I plan on using a Eheim +5000 return pump and a Marineland Pro 300 skimmer. The tank will probably have a 4" live sand bed and the fuge will have at least than much sand & some rock. The live rock in the tank I plan on using from Marco will be ~100lbs dead from marco + ~25 lbs live seed from my uncle's established tank. I plan on laying the rock out in an "E" type config. See rough "Top Down" rock diagram below. (purple is rock yellow is sandy bottom. I plan on leaving a little room between the back of the rock and the glass and allot of room in the front ~8"-10" from the front of the rock to the front glass. I will have to see how it all fits. I want plenty of hiding places as well as some medium sized open space (between the legs of the "E") and some large open space (front and front/top of tank) 











ok thats a rough rundown of the planned environment... to give a mental visual to you all that is similar to my own. Now for the list. This list is not complete and most of it is the larger fish I like. But you get the idea of what I like and can maybe apply it and suggest some smaller livestock I may want to look at also. I love bright solid contrasting colors and patterns. I am getting ready to start to buy my hardware (if that tank i looked at yesterday would have been a 120G 48" x 24" I would have bought it. Will pprobably order my RO/DI and skimmer this week. 

Before I put the list on here of all the pretty fish I've seen let me say this. I think I want more clowns than I should have, and I also think I want to have a Tang or two but most say 48" tank is too small for even one Tang much less problems with two getting along. I love tangs hippo/yellow/powder blue/purple Please someone tell me I can have at least one (fingers crossed). I Love clowns too... Is there a way I can have 3 or more? Perc/Maroon/Black. I love them ALLl mostly the Maroon/yellow and the Black/White but like the standard Perc's or Ocellaris's also want to have them all (Please say there is a way) I think goby's are really cool. I also really like dwarf angels (lemon peel/bicolor/flame/Royal/Coral beauty) I think Royal Gramma's are cool. I also seem to love most of the butterfly fish (Falcula/Auriga/Copperband/Heniochus B&W/Raccoon Fasciatus/Tear drop) I know another potentially large set of fish to choose from. I don't have to have em all but please say I can have some. I Like black & white and yellow tail damsels but everyone says damsels are mean. Also like Banggai cardinals. Like some anthias's (the bright colored ones). 

I like bright pure solid colors that contrast with other colors... Obviously this is a long term list of candidates for the tank and I realize I will be lucky to have one of some of these options in the tank. Can anyone help me figure it all out (the whats's and when's) of it. Any Ideas anyone...

Also coud use ideas on the clean up crew.

Thanks in advance,

Nick


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i dont have experience with that skimmer but taking a quick look at it the neck on the inside seems restricting? and may effect performance of the skimmer. you may want to look at online reviews for this brand.

since this will be a fish only tank the clean up crew can prove to be alittle more difficult. alot of fish only fish enjoy snacking on snails, crabs, hermits and the sort so this can be tricky. if your going with all fish that wont bother snails, i suggest a bunch of snails of all different kinds.

you most likely wont have a problem adding a black and orange clown if they are both percs or both oc. pref. add both at the same time. i have heard of people doing more then 2 clowns of same species but i would avoid this, believe it or not, nemo can be nasty. if your going to look more into this, i believe its called a harem of clownfish. ive kept many in a tank before, however all the same species and all juvees. even with this i observed over time as they matured, paired off, found there own territories and became nasty with each other.

a convict or tomini tang would work fine in this tank. you'd be pushing a yellow IMO. ofcourse not all 3. i like flame angels personally. i would stay away from the copperband. if your getting bangaiis, buy captive bred specimens only, a goby would work, some anthias can be tricky, the damsels IMO are just trouble.


----------



## Warpig (Mar 6, 2010)

I did some measuring around today where my tank is planned to go (my office at work) and have been given the OK to remove a portion of a permanent counter top and go with a longer tank. I should be able to fit a 60" tank and possibly now a 72" Gonna look around at used tanks and see if I can find a deal on Craigslist for a bigger tank. Problem is now I will also have to buy a stand for a longer tank when I had a free option lined up with the 48" tank. We will see how this shakes out Gotta do some pricing. 

If I had to choose on the tangs but could get away with one I'd love to have the Hippo. I could live without a yellow and a powder blue as long as I can get some bright yellow somewhere else.

As for clowns... I'd LOVE to have at least one of each color I am in love with the Maroon/Yellow clown and If I had to choose only one type it would be the Maroon, however I also love the B&W with the std Orange/white coming in a close 3rd.

Did a little more reading on the copper band today and realized they are typically very difficult to care for. gotta read up on the rest of the butterfly's and see how they might be now that I may have room for one if I go with a larger tank.

Thanks for the response. I need to figure out what I am going to do with the tank length now. The tank I looked at with stand canopy and std two bulb lighting for $400 is an option but I may try now to go with a 72 if I can squeeze one more foot of tank in there.

I will refresh this thread with an update when I figure out more.

Nick


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

I am not a fan of keeping a Hippo Tang in this tank. I think that the length is too restrictive. Hippo Tangs get big and I would prefer seeing one in at least a 6' tank. If you can fit the 72", do it. You will be happier. 

If you go with the 48" 120g, I like Onefish's reccomendations for tangs. I would say that you could also look to the Ctenochaetus genus, they can be kept in tanks such as the 48" length, IMO.


----------

